# Nước hoa Niche: Cuộc chơi đích thực của mùi hương



## vietmom (27/5/18)

Nhắc đến nước hoa Niche, bạn đừng vội ngĩ ngay đến những chai nước hoa xa xỉ được trưng bày trong tủ kính tại những cửa hàng chuyên biệt hiếm thấy.

Thực chất, nước hoa niche chỉ những loại nước hoa được sản xuất “bằng tay” với số lượng hạn chế chứ không đại trà như những dòng nước hoa “công nghiệp”. Mùi hương của nước hoa niche vì thế chính là điểm đặc trưng không thể trộn lẫn tách chúng ra khỏi những quan niệm mùi hương thông thường. Nhà sản xuất làm ra những chai nước hoa với “mùi vị” dị biệt mà bạn chỉ có thể tìm thấy ở đúng chai nước hoa ấy mà thôi.

Chính vì sản xuất giới hạn mặc dù số lượng mùi hương khá phong phú nên nước hoa niche thường có giá thành cao hơn nhiều so với những hãng nước hoa thông thường. Tuy nhiên không phải không có những chai nước hoa niche khá “rẻ tiền”. Nhìn chung cái tên niche không thể hiện đẳng cấp sang chảnh mà ám chỉ phong cách thưởng thức mùi hương khác biệt.

*The Library of Fragrance*

*

*
_Ảnh: The Library of Fragrance_​
The Library of Fragrance có lẽ là nhãn hiệu sản xuất nước hoa sở hữu nhiều mùi hương nhất thế giới với tổng cộng hơn 300 mùi hương lấy cảm hứng từ chính cuộc sống thường nhật. The Library of Fragrance sẽ thay đổi quan niệm cố hữu về mùi hương nước hoa của bạn. Nó không chỉ đơn thuần đem đến cho bạn một mùi hương mà là cả một trải nghiệm sống, một miền ký ức khó quên nào đó hay một ai đó bạn luôn nhớ về.

Khác với cách làm của những nhãn hiệu nước hoa từ trước đến nay, nước hoa của The Library of Fragnance không bó hẹp trong chai thuỷ tinh những mùi hương hoa thơm lừng thường thấy, bạn có thể tìm trong “thư viện mùi hương” này những hương vị mà bạn thậm chí còn chưa từng nghĩ đến hay tưởng tượng ra nó có thể trở thành một hương nước hoa như thế nào.

_

_
_Ảnh: The Library of Fragrance_​
Có lẽ trên tất cả, mùi hương là thứ tác động mạnh mẽ nhất đến thần kinh của một người khiến họ có thể không nhớ rõ về sự vật hiện tượng nhưng cái mùi hương gắn liền với miền ký ức ấy lại ám ảnh họ cả đời.

Bạn có phải người nghiện mùi của đất mỗi khi trời đổ mưa? Cái thứ lùi ngai ngái khó diễn tả ấy thế mà được The Library of Fragnance chuyển hoá thần kỳ vào lọ thuỷ tinh với tên gọi “khu vườn ẩm ướt” (Wet garden). Tương tự như thế, chẳng biết bằng cách nào họ có thể sáng tạo ra mùi nắng, mùi cà chua, mùi phấn rôm, hay thậm chí là mùi vải mới giặt khô sạch sẽ. 

_

_
_Ảnh: The Library of Fragrance_​
Và những thứ mùi cổ điển như hương hoa cỏ thì bạn có thể tìm thấy sự nguyên sơ, chuẩn mùi nhất với The Library of Fragrance. Họ thực sự mang chính đời sống thường nhật vào từng chai nước hoa với cam kết mọi thứ đều được làm bằng tay.

Đặc biệt, bạn có thể tự tạo ra mùi hương của riêng mình để nước hoa thực sự là cuộc chơi của những mùi hương và của chính bạn chứ không phải bất kỳ ai.

*Serge Lutens*

*

*
_Ảnh: Serge Lutens_​Ở một địa hạt khác, phân khúc khác và cách tiếp cận mùi hương khác, chúng ta có Serge Lutens với những chai nước hoa vuông vắn đặc trưng, làm si mê bao “kẻ si tình”.

Nước hoa Serge Lutens tách biệt mình với những nhãn hiệu nước hoa hạng sang khác khi sở hữu đến hàng trăm mùi hương unisex. Chắc chắn khó có thể tìm được một hãng nước hoa niche nào cho ra mắt nhiều mùi hương đến vậy.  

_

_
_Ảnh: Serge Lutens_​
Những cái tên quen thuộc với giới sành mùi hương như La fille de Berlin, Fleurs d’Oranger, Santal Majuscule hay Chergui đã mê hoặc cả một thế hệ, giúp đế chế Serge Lutens trường tồn cho đến ngày nay. Sự sang trọng từ thiết kế cho đến cách pha trộn mùi hương biến mỗi chai nước hoa thành một tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Đó là những chai nước hoa có tầng hương mạnh và dày, những chai nước hoa mà bạn có thể dùng nó cả cuộc đời.

Cách cảm nhận mùi hương tinh tế chính là thứ khiến Serge Lutens là cái tên đầu tiên mà người chơi nước hoa niche nghĩ đến và muốn sở hữu nhất. 

*Le Labo*

*

*
_Ảnh: Le Labo_​Được biết đến và ái mộ bởi giới mộ điều từ vài năm nay nhưng phải đến giờ cái tên Le Labo mới vụt sáng, trở thành chai nước hoa được săn lùng nhất hiện nay tại Việt Nam.

Điều gì tạo nên điều khác biệt? Chính là “giá trị gia tăng” đầy tinh tế nhắm trúng tâm lý người dùng khi bạn có thể yêu cầu gắn tên của chính mình lên nhãn chai. Chính là cái thô mộc và thuần khiết trong thiết kế vỏ chai. Và chính là những giọt hương cô đặc được làm bằng tay của các “nghệ nhân”.

_

_
_Ảnh: Le Labo_​
Không phân phối đại trà, bạn chỉ có thể order hoặc đến mua trực tiếp tại hệ thống cửa hàng của Le Labo tại châu Âu.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## songngu22 (10/11/21)

Tuy nhiên không phải không có những chai nước hoa niche khá “rẻ tiền”. Nhìn chung cái tên niche không thể hiện đẳng cấp sang chảnh mà ám chỉ phong cách thưởng thức mùi hương khác biệt.


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (11/11/21)

Lâu lắm rồi mình ko lựa được 1 dòng nước hoa ưng ý.


----------

